# ISPConfig3 Mail/amavis Probleme



## robert.kettler (6. Feb. 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe gestern ISPConfig 3 auf meinem Debian root installiert. Leider will das Mail versenden/empfangen nicht so ganz klappen. ich bekomme folgende fehler:
Mail-Warn:

```
Feb  6 14:18:51 server1 postfix/qmgr[5830]: warning: connect to transport amavis: No such file or directory
```
Mail Protokoll:

```
Feb  6 14:23:51 server1 postfix/qmgr[5830]: warning: connect to transport amavis: No such file or directory
```
amavis läuft bereits auch nach einem neustart keine verbesserung :/
Jemand eine idee was hängen könnte?


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2009)

Du hast alles exakt nach der ISPConfig 3 Anleitung für Debian installiert? Poste mal den Inhalt der postfix master.cf Datei.


----------



## robert.kettler (6. Feb. 2009)

die master.cfg sieht wie folgt aus.

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
    -o fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache      unix    -    -    -    -    1    scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=R user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}


amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
ich habe es "copy und past" mäßig von der ISPConfig Debian installations anleitung installiert. Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2009)

Das sieht soweit ok aus. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## robert.kettler (7. Feb. 2009)

Sieht aus wie folgt:

```
PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             873/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             854/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             1715/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             140/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             119/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             696/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             684/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:spamd *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             174/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:webcache              *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             589/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             589/apache2
tcp        0      0 hotel511.server4:domain *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             1544/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             1544/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     9                                                                             211/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2                                                                             723/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             140/master
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     7                                                                             589/apache2
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:57586 localhost.localdoma:www TIME_WAIT  -                                                                             
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:43876 localhost.locald:domain TIME_WAIT  -                                                                             
tcp        0   1480 hotel511.server4you:ssh HSI-KBW-091-089-2:61609 VERBUNDEN  2                                                                             0556/0
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:44679 localhost.localdoma:ftp TIME_WAIT  -
```
ich habe auch beim testen festgestellt, das mein IMAP/POP3 nicht funktioniert und SMTP ohne auth funktioniert. Sollte ich das System lieber noch einmal neu aufsetzen?


----------

